
How World War III Could Begin in Latvia - Helicius
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/11/16/how-world-war-iii-could-begin-in-latvia/
======
icomefromreddit
Foreign Policy and his fake news.

~~~
Helicius
This is prospective news. How could it be fake?

